# eo amt, please.



## honor435 (Jul 11, 2009)

I know i asked this before, but i know i dont use 1 oz per lb. of eo, they are So much stronger than fo. So, that lady that uses yl oils where are you?? do you use lemongrass in your soap, it is so much stronger than other places. How much did you use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it ranges from .5 to .7 PPO depending on the eo and how strong you want the scent to be. I use .5 for lemongrass , it is strong to me and has staying power in the soap .

HTH

Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jul 14, 2009)

I used a 15ml bottle for 2lbs, was perfect.


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's the info I found,don't remember where...

Average eo's- .7oz/ppo (4ml/100g)
Strong(cinnamon,clove etc)- .4oz/ppo 2.5ml/100g)
Citrus- .9 oz/ppo (5.5ml/100g)

And it depends also on how much 'smell' you like. I do some stronger  cos I like em,but others I'll drop back so theres just a hint.Plus,being eo's they do fade a bit

ETA..forgot the metric rates!


----------

